# Neapolitan: Mannaggia a capa toja



## Pedro Miguel Pauleta

Buongiorno a tutti,

Does anyone know what the expression "Mannaggia a capa toja" (or "Mannagg' a capa toja") means ? I think it's Neapolitan language and I don't know how it translates.

Grazie mille,
PMP


----------



## debboa

"Mannaggia" is an interjection, to express disappointing about something, and can be "damn!" (as can find  in WR dictionary!). "A capa toja" (I'm not sure the spelling is correct ...) is the obhject of the disappointing: "to your head". Probably the counterpart cannot understand, or probably his/her "hard" head made him/her do something wrong, or he/she doesn't change his/her mind about somenthing...... There are many occasions a Neapolitan could use this expression!

A


----------



## effeundici

Ah, ah, my Neapolitan uncle always told me that when I was a very very naughty child!


----------



## Paulfromitaly

There's an endless thread about mannaggia

Mannaggia

Please only address the full sentence in this thread.


----------



## Pedro Miguel Pauleta

Thank you everyone for your help !

PMG


----------



## curiosone

Hi everyone!    
 So, if I want to translate "No, è la _capa toja_ che è sbagliata, no casa tua.",
...would it be correct if I say "No, it's your head that's wrong, not your house."?

Thanks._ 
It's one thing to translate from Italian to English, and quite another to translate neapolitan. _


----------



## alfaalfa

Ciao,
la "capa" qui non è intesa come la parte superiore del corpo umano (la testa, il cranio). 
Piuttosto si fa riferimento a quello che di immateriale c'è dentro: i pensieri o il modo di pensare o i sentimenti stessi.
In italiano potremmo dire ad esempio "hai il cervello bacato/in fumo/in pappa" (a seconda dei contesti che potrebbero anche essere diversi dal tuo). Non so quindi se _head_ sia corretto o meno. Io ho cercato di tradurre dal napoletano all'italiano. Per arrivare all'inglese aspettiamo persone più esperte.


----------



## curiosone

Hi Alfaalfa.  Thanks for your input.  Once in a while I have to translate Neopolitan to English, so I'm always asking friends from Campania for help (to get the Italian meaning, so I can translate it).  The sentence 'No, it's your head that's wrong, and not your house' does refer to what is inside the head (not just the skull).

Another way to say someone's a little crazy (or 'a bit tetched'), is to say, "He isn't right in  the head."


----------



## alfaalfa

curiosone said:


> The sentence 'No, it's your head that's wrong, and not your house' does refer to what is inside the head (not just the skull).
> Another way to say someone's a little crazy (or 'a bit tetched'), is to say, "He isn't right in  the head."


Great. Good to know.
Thnax!


----------

